# How to make a website for Cheap.



## T-BOT (Jul 24, 2006)

here are some basic tips, how to make a website for cheap. By a Canadian Guy.

thefutureoftheweb.com/blog/2006/9/how-to-make-a-web-site-for-cheap


----------



## Vtec44 (Apr 24, 2006)

_"Ten years ago, the only web sites out there were ones people made for themselves"_

... so true!


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Here's another great website that will take you step by step through the web design process: webdesignfromscratch.com


----------



## Tshirtcrib (Jul 21, 2006)

Although those are both great websites, if you are to sell t-shirts on-line you need a site that is both secure and easy to navigate. This is where the problem lies, the only way to sell t-shirts via a credit card processing company is to have a secure site, and without a secure site no one will buy t-shirts. Therefore I believe that if one was to crease their own website they should use programs such as OScommerce, zen-cart, or openCMS to get all the functionality needed to have a secure and desireable site.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> Therefore I believe that if one was to crease their own website they should use programs such as OScommerce, zen-cart, or openCMS to get all the functionality needed to have a secure and desireable site.


You don't need a shopping cart to have a secure site. 

Having a shopping cart like cubecart, oscommerce, etc will definitely help you with the online buying functionality and is recommended.

But it's possible to make a secure site and have people shop and buy at it without having a full on shopping cart. 

You could use the tips in the sites mentioned above and add shopping functionality with PayPal, CCNOW, Google Checkout, 2Checkout.com...all places that will do the secure stuff/order processing for you.


----------



## T-BOT (Jul 24, 2006)

Vtec44 said:


> _"Ten years ago, the only web sites out there were ones people made for themselves"_
> 
> ... so true!


yeah, those were the fun days. 
my mother thought i was making it all up and such a thing (the web) did not exist.


----------



## T-BOT (Jul 24, 2006)

Tshirtcrib said:


> Although those are both great websites, if you are to sell t-shirts on-line you need a site that is both secure and easy to navigate.


for security use a payment processor.
for easy to navigate, make some html pages yourself. You will find that by doing it yourself, you will see how you can make it easy to navigate.

Home/directories/sub-directories  

add a site map so that lost users and bots can get back on track into your site's navigation path.  

get a free tracker so that you can analize your visitors (Warning - Your eyes go sore after a few hrs.  lol).

get a free shopping cart that is simple/friendly for you and Users/Se's. Unless you are selling a gazzilion items, then hire a pro with a mega database.

Set up basic permalink structures. This way users/se's will follow the same paths they have recorded in previous visits, they may even find new urls cause the permalink ones have not changed.  

...but you really need to play around yourself. All i have said is not written in stone.


----------

